

Report Predicts Foursquare Will Fail This Year - napolux
http://socialtimes.com/report-predicts-foursquare-will-fail-this-year_b115684

======
rohamg
A bit unfortunate. FS grew too far too fast and too much at the whims of her
VCs. The product now stands at an amorphous juncture between yelp, path, and
Facebook, confusing users. I still believe strongly in the need for a mobile
foursquare type product and community but I've lost my faith in foursquare as
a company being able to satisfy that need.

------
paulhauggis
It's crazy to me that a company like that is worth even $1 million.

